# LBG Sat 15 or Sun 16



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Going to test drive a Revo at the Hobie test day and SWMBO is test driving a Sport - around 9-30. After that, if weather is OK will put in near the YMCA Yacht Club and see if the Reddies are ready to scrum down on a softie and beat up a hard body.

Should be on the water sometime around 10 - 1030.

May also try Sunday.

Cheers

Dave


----------

